# High Dynamic Range (HDR) imaging defined (Start Here!)



## blaydese (Jul 17, 2012)

High dynamic range imaging
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Category:* Alternative photography*

Related Forums:
· Bleech Bypass
· Bromoil Process
· Cross processing
· Cyanotype
· Gum bichromate
· Infrared
· Pinhole
· Platinum process
· Polaroid art
· Redscale
· Solarisation
· Through the Viewfinder
· Black and White
· Sepia toning

*High dynamic Range Imaging* 
(HDRI or just HDR) is a set of methods used in 
imaging and photography, to allow a 
greater dynamic range between the lightest and 
darkest areas of an image than current standard 
digital imaging methods or photographic methods. 
This wide dynamic range allows HDR images to 
represent more accurately the range of intensity 
levels found in real scenes, ranging from direct 
sunlight to faint starlight, and is often captured by 
way of a plurality of differently exposed pictures 
of the same subject matter.

In simpler terms, HDR is a range of methods to 
provide higher dynamic range from the imaging 
process. 

How it works:
Non-HDR cameras take pictures at one exposure 
level with a limited contrast range. *This results in 
the loss of detail in bright or dark areas of a picture, 
depending on whether the camera had a low or high 
exposure setting.* HDR compensates for this loss of 
detail by taking multiple pictures at different exposure 
levels .....








...and intelligently stitching them 
together to produce a picture that 
is representative in both dark and 
bright areas.

HDR is also commonly used to refer 
to display of images derived from 
HDR imaging in a way that 
exaggerates contrast for 
artistic effect. 





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v660/firaq/girl-hdr.jpg

The two main sources of HDR images are 
computer renderings and merging of multiple 
low-dynamic-range (LDR) or 
standard-dynamic-range (SDR) 
photographs. 

Tone mapping methods, which reduce overall 
contrast to facilitate display of HDR images on 
devices with lower dynamic range, can be applied 
to produce images with preserved or exaggerated 
local contrast for artistic effect.

Thanks to Canon Rumors for creating a HDR 
section for the HDR enthusiasts. 

Remember, it's supposed to be over exposed, 
washed out, bleeding color, blurry, etc. etc. 

*Anyone can be 
a critic, only a 
few dare to be 
the artists.* 



Google Image Search Results / Example are:


























Peace! 8)


----------

